

A game of cat and mouse: Evidence that Toxoplasmosis may affect human behaviour - ascuttlefish
http://www.economist.com/node/16271339?story_id=16271339

======
anigbrowl
Apparently it causes an urge to endlessly repost the same story...

~~~
jtbigwoo
It's a decrease in novelty-seeking.

------
tjmaxal
So the British and the French hate each other not because of years of war and
mutual invasions but because a tiny parasite made one population less curious
than the other?

------
maukdaddy
I see a very bad episode of 20/20 in our future...

